# Interesting Grained Burl Wood ( sample)



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A while ago I taught a Private Class for Graining... This Student has a Victorian in San Francisco that has Beautiful Painted Ceilings and Lots of Graining.... He wanted to Re Grain areas in the house that were Damaged due to the Age of the Graining.... I figured out Most of the Graining at my Studio and some adjustments would be needed on site.... Such as the Correct Basecoat / Glaze Etc... This Grainig Style was a bit different then what I Normally do. Anyways check out the Pics...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Lincrusta...Painted Ceilings... Fireplace


Michael Tust


----------

